# Emerson College Police Dispatcher (Also P/T position opening)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Police Dispatcher
Institution:
*Emerson College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/26/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Emerson College

Police Dispatcher*

*Description:*
The dispatcher will work from 3pm-11pm Monday thru Friday. This person serves as the first point of contact for campus police officers, students, members of the College community and other outside Public Safety agencies.

*Campus Location:* Boston Campus

*Required Knowledge:*
Must have excellent organizational and communication skills, PC skills, and the ability to handle confidential information.

*Preferred/Desirable Knowledge:*
Certified or experienced in LEAPS/CJIS

*Required Prior Work Experience:*
Entry Level

*Diversity Statement:*
Emerson College believes diversity enriches the educational experience by providing students with the opportunity to learn from individuals who may have different backgrounds, experiences, and perspectives. Engagement with diversity in the curriculum, in our co-curricular offerings, and all other aspects of the College enhances the personal and intellectual growth of all members of our campus community. Emerson is committed to strengthening communities, including our workplace, by fostering the development of the intercultural competencies necessary for meaningful citizenship in an increasingly complex, pluralistic society.

*Open Date:* 09/21/2018

*Classification Title:* Intermediate Support

*Salary Grade:* 13

*Job Family:*

*Job Duties:*

*To apply, please visit:* www.emerson.edu

jeid-1d58f9a407cd15408541c9f638ee35b9









*Application Information*
Contact:
Emerson College

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/1300907


----------

